# Sunrise, Did You....



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Order another set of articles???? If so, I've seen them and they are pretty cool!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I did  Wolves for Faelan (Little Wolf). She was going for mystical, I was going for Lone wolf against the moon - nice combination


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mystical lone wolf article set for Faelan 0 as posted on the artists website


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice!....


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As soon as I saw them on FB I KNEW they were yours!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW I like those. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, I was excited because Flip got little blue numbers instead of the traditional black ROFL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are really nice! Faelan and Towhee will be stylin' in Utility


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, really nice! Such a stylish retriever deserves stylish articles to match.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Guess what was in the mail today? They are stunning!!

She used a metalicy/shimmery looking paint that truly does bring out the mystical  Wow.

Hank - LOL - I had to laugh when I saw your post  Yep, Faelan's articles although not for the predatory comment someone on FB made - but I thought that was cute too that Pat made my set of wolves and a set of foxes (fox terrier I think) and posted both sets at the same time


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Wow, I was excited because Flip got little blue numbers instead of the traditional black ROFL


I was excited about Filly's pretty pink numbers!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*... and his article bag*

will be shipped today ...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow that is stunning Sharon.. you must be so excited!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - I am excited


----------

